# آآآه مالك يا وردة مش رافعه راسك ليه ... صورة من mana_mana



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

*:11:* *.....* :Roses: *.....* :Flower: *.....* :crying: *.....* :Flower: *.....* :Roses: *.....* :11:​ 

*من وحي صورة لأختنا / mana_mana وآيات من الكتاب*​ 

كورنثوس الثانية 2 : 14 
وَلَكِنْ شُكْراً لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يَقُودُنَا 
فِي *مَوْكِبِ نُصْرَتِهِ* فِي الْمَسِيحِ كُلَّ حِينٍ، 
*وَيُظْهِرُ* بِنَا *رَائِـحَـةَ مَـعْـرِفـَتِـهِ* فِي كُـلِّ مَكَـانٍ. ​ 

رومية 8 : 18 
فَإِنِّــي أَحْسِــبُ 
أَنَّ *آلاَمَ الزَّمَانِ* الْحَاضِرِ 
*لاَ تُقَاسُ* *بِالْمَجْدِ الْعَتِيدِ* أَنْ يُسْتَعْلَنَ فِينَا. ​ 






 


**** أنا قلت*​ 

*آه مالك يا وردة مش رافعه راسك ليه*​ 
*مال عودك إنحنى ومش ناظرة للسما ليه*​ 
*متعود أشوفك في العُلا ورقك لامس المية ليه*​ 
*ومين اليِّ حواليكي مش بيساعدوكي تقومي ليه*​ 
*مالك بتقولي آآه متعذبة هو الشوك تاعبك واليَّ إيه*​ 

**** قالت الوردة*​ 

*بأكبر وأنا رافعة أوراقي وناظرة للسما*​ 
*بأملأ أوراقي بالعطر ويحفظني محرك الهوا*​ 
*يشم الناس عطري يفرحوا ويشكروا إله السما*​ 
*غار عليَّ الشوك. رائحتك معطرة من حواليكي الهوا*​ 
*أذاني وجرَّحِني وقال أبدًا مش هخليكِ تشوفي تاني السما*​ 
*َخلىَّ عطري في المية سال ومش هقدر أعطر تاني نسيم الهوا*​ 
*ربي قال علشان تواسي كل عابر تعبان مطحون عايش تحت السما*​ 

**** رديت أنا وقلت *​ 

*نشكرك على الأشواك وإحنا في دنيا الفنا *​ 
*من الطبيعة بتعلمنا مبـارك أنت يا خـالق السما*​ 
*نتحمِّل عشانك الأذى وتفوح رائحتك فينا لك كل الثنا*​ 
*موجودين في الأرض نخبِّر عن إلهنا وإحنا من أهل السما*​ 
*نقضي حياتنا متألمين ولو إتجرحنا عارفين هنا مش دنيا الهنا*​ 
*في مجد عظيم لأولاد الله منعرفش نعبر عنه لكن هنشوفه في السما*​ 
*آلام الزمان هنا لا ُتقـاس بالمجد هناك لينا رجاء نعيش معاه أبدية الهنا*​ 


:11: *.....* :Roses: *.....* :Flower: *.....* :crying: *.....* :Flower: *.....* :Roses: *.....* :11:​ 




_.*رجاء ذِكر عبارة أثَّرت فيك *_​


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2009)

منتهى الروعه الرب يباركك ويفرحك​


----------



## بنت المسيح (23 يوليو 2009)

بجد جميلة اوى اوى واثرت فيا عبارة
"نشكرك على الأشواك وإحنا في دنيا الفنا"
ميرسى على الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## totty (23 يوليو 2009)

*



			نقضي حياتنا متألمين ولو إتجرحنا عارفين هنا مش دنيا الهنا

في مجد عظيم لأولاد الله منعرفش نعبر عنه لكن هنشوفه في السما

آلام الزمان هنا لا ُتقـاس بالمجد هناك لينا رجاء نعيش معاه أبدية الهنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*مش قادره اوصف قد ايه رااااائع

كل حاجه راااااائعه بجد

كلماات تلمس القلوووووووووووووب 

ميرسى لحضرتك اللى بتصحى حاجات كتير جوانا

وميرسى لmana_mana على الصوره الجميله

ربنا يعوووضكوا ويبارككم *​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (23 يوليو 2009)

> *ربي قال علشان تواسي كل عابر تعبا**ن مطحون عايش تحت السما*


 
جميله قوي يافريدي


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> منتهى الروعه الرب يباركك ويفرحك​


 

*شكرًا أخي / النهيسى*

*على مرورك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

الرب يعنى قال:


> بجد جميلة اوى اوى واثرت فيا عبارة
> 
> "*نشكرك على الأشواك وإحنا في دنيا الفنا *"
> 
> ميرسى على الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك


 

*شكرًا أخي / الرب يعني*

*نعم قال المسيح في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق*


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

totty قال:


> *مش قادره اوصف قد ايه رااااائع*​
> *كل حاجه راااااائعه بجد*​
> *كلماات تلمس القلوووووووووووووب *​
> *ميرسى لحضرتك اللى بتصحى حاجات كتير جوانا*​
> ...


 

*شكرًا أختنا / *totty

*على مرورك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*الكتاب قال *

بطرس الثانية 3 : 1 
هَذِهِ أَكْتُبُهَا الآنَ إِلَيْكُمْ رِسَالَةً ثَانِيَةً *أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ،* فِيهِمَا *أُنْهِضُ بِالتَّذْكِرَةِ ذِهْنَكُمُ النَّقِيَّ،*


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

ابن المصلوب قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*شكرًا أخونا / ابن المصلوب*

*على مرورك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*الكتاب قال *

إشعياء 51 : 12 
*أَنَا أَنَا* هُوَ *مُعَزِّيكُمْ*. *مَنْ أَنْتِ حَتَّى تَخَافِي* مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ يَمُوتُ وَمِنِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يُجْعَلُ كَالْعُشْبِ؟


----------



## sara A (23 يوليو 2009)

> *نشكرك على الأشواك وإحنا في دنيا الفنا *
> 
> 
> *من الطبيعة بتعلمنا مبـارك أنت يا خـالق السما*
> ...




*جميلة قوى يا فريدى*
*ميرسى كتير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (23 يوليو 2009)

this is more than beautiful

God bless you


----------



## صوت الرب (23 يوليو 2009)

*رائع و متميز كالعادة
تستحق التقييم *


----------



## rana1981 (23 يوليو 2009)

*رااااااااائع جدااااااااااااا*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (23 يوليو 2009)

كلمات جميلة
تؤثر فى القلوب
معانيها رائعة 
كل هذا الجمال فى بضعة سطور


موضوع رائ المسيح يبركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يوليو 2009)

> *نتحمِّل عشانك الأذى وتفوح رائحتك فينا لك كل الثنا
> 
> 
> موجودين في الأرض نخبِّر عن إلهنا وإحنا من أهل السما
> ...



*يا جمال كلماتك يا استاذ فريدي 

بجد اكثر من رائع 

كلام فية تعزية كبيرة جدا 

انا حاسة ان ربنا باعتلي الكلام دة في الوقت دة علي لسان حضرتك

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك ويخليك لينا​*


----------



## just member (23 يوليو 2009)

*الله*
*جميل يا استاذ فرايدى*
*تسلم ايدك عن جد*
*ربنا يبارك تعبك*
**​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 يوليو 2009)

*نقضي حياتنا متألمين ولو إتجرحنا عارفين هنا نقضي حياتنا متألمين ولو إتجرحنا عارفين هنا مش دنيا الهنامش دنيا الهنا*

*كلمات اكثر من رااااااائعة*
*شكراً لك فريدي*
*ربنا يبارك تعبك *​


----------



## lovely dove (23 يوليو 2009)

> *نشكرك على الأشواك وإحنا في دنيا الفنا *​
> *من الطبيعة بتعلمنا مبـارك أنت يا خـالق السما*​
> *نتحمِّل عشانك الأذى وتفوح رائحتك فينا لك كل الثنا*​
> *موجودين في الأرض نخبِّر عن إلهنا وإحنا من أهل السما*​
> ...



روووووووووووووعة استاذ فريدي 
بجد من كتر جمال الكلمات دي مش عارفه اقول ايه 
بس احلي تقييم لحضرتك 
تعيش وتكتب 
​


----------



## مورا مارون (23 يوليو 2009)

*حلو كتير 

الرب يبارك تعبك
*​


----------



## vetaa (23 يوليو 2009)

*يعنى بجد الواحد مش عارف يقول اية*
*حقيقى رائعه من روائعك يا استاذنا*
*



نقضي حياتنا متألمين ولو إتجرحنا عارفين هنا مش دنيا الهنا​

في مجد عظيم لأولاد الله منعرفش نعبر عنه لكن هنشوفه في السما​

آلام الزمان هنا لا ُتقـاس بالمجد هناك لينا رجاء نعيش معاه أبدية الهنا​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​*​ 
*عندك حق لو نصبر شوية على الالم *
*اكيد ربنا هيعوضه لينا اضعااااااف*

*شكرا ليك حقيقى يا استاذ فريدى*


----------



## الياس السرياني (23 يوليو 2009)

ربي قال علشان تواسي كل عابر تعبان مطحون عايش تحت السما

كلامك رائع مُعزِّي
ربنا يبارك في وفي موهبتك


----------



## SALVATION (23 يوليو 2009)

* 



لينا رجاء نعيش معاه أبدية الهنا

أنقر للتوسيع...

**امين يارب اجعلنا مستحقين*
*تحفة يا فريدى كلماتك*
*بجد تسلم ايدك *
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

sara A قال:


> *جميلة قوى يا فريدى*
> *ميرسى كتير*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*[/right]


 

*شكرًا أختنا / *sara A

*على مرورك وتقديرك للموضوع *


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

عراقية للمسيح قال:


> this is more than beautiful
> 
> god bless you


 


*شكرًا أختنا / عراقية للمسيح *

*على مر**ورك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*And God bless you too*


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> *رائع و متميز كالعادة*
> *تستحق التقييم *


 

*شكرًا أخونا / صوت الرب 

على تقديرك للموضوع *

*على فكرة التقييم ماوصلش ... خلاص يبقالى تقيميين *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه معلش بتحصل كتير
*


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *رااااااااائع جدااااااااااااا*​


 

*شكرًا أختنا / *rana1981

*على تشريفك وتقديرك للموضوع *


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> كلمات جميلة
> *تؤثر فى القلوب*
> معانيها رائعة
> كل هذا الجمال فى بضعة سطور
> موضوع رائ المسيح يبركك


 

*شكرًا أختنا / **مرمورة الكركورة* 

*على تشريفك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*الكلمات عن المسيح تفتح قلب الانسان *
*تشجعه تسنده تعزيه وتقويه كمان وكمان*​


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *يا جمال كلماتك يا استاذ فريدي​​​​*
> *بجد اكثر من رائع *
> *كلام فية تعزية كبيرة جدا *
> *انا حاسة ان ربنا باعتلي الكلام دة في الوقت دة علي لسان حضرتك*
> ...


 


*شكرًا أختنا  / **rgaa luswa 

على تشريفك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*شكرًا ليك يارب على عنايتك بينا ... ُتعطينا طعامنا في حينه*

*مكتوب *

إشعياء 40 : 29 
*يُعْطِي* *الْمُعْيِيَ قُدْرَةً وَلِعَدِيمِ الْقُوَّةِ* *يُكَثِّرُ* شِدَّةً.


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


> *الله*​
> 
> *جميل يا استاذ فرايدى*
> *تسلم ايدك عن جد*
> ...


 


*شكرًا أخونا / *just member

*على تقديرك للموضوع*

*مكتوب *


التثنية 16 : 15 
سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ تُعَيِّدُ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي المَكَانِ الذِي يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ لأَنَّ *الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ يُبَارِكُكَ* فِي كُلِّ مَحْصُولِكَ *وَفِي كُلِّ عَمَلِ يَدَيْكَ** فَلا تَكُونُ إِلا فَرِحاً. *


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> > *نقضي حياتنا متألمين ولو إتجرحنا عارفين هنا مش دنيا الهنا​
> > *​
> 
> 
> ...


 


*شكرًا أختنا / الملكة العراقية **

على تشريفك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*مكتوب *

الرؤيا 21 : 4 
*وَسَيَمْسَحُ* *اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ،* وَالْمَوْتُ *لاَ يَكُونُ* فِي مَا بَعْدُ، *وَلاَ يَكُونُ* حُزْنٌ *وَلاَ* صُرَاخٌ* وَلاَ* وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى *قَدْ مَضَتْ*».


----------



## vetaa (23 يوليو 2009)

*وكمان بجد تستحق احسن تقييم علي الجمال دة*


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> روووووووووووووعة استاذ فريدي
> بجد من كتر جمال الكلمات دي مش عارفه اقول ايه
> بس احلي تقييم لحضرتك
> تعيش وتكتب ​


 


*شكرًا أخونا / *pepo_meme

*على تقديرك للموضوع والتقييم أيضا *

*مكتوب *

يعقوب 1 : 17 
كُلُّ *عَطِيَّةٍ صَالِحَةٍ* وَكُلُّ *مَوْهِبَةٍ تَامَّةٍ* هِيَ *مِنْ فَوْقُ،* *نَازِلَةٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي الأَنْوَارِ*، الَّذِي لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُ تَغْيِيرٌ وَلاَ ظِلُّ دَوَرَانٍ.


----------



## مريم12 (23 يوليو 2009)

*تحفة بجد*
*بصراحة الموضوع كله اثر فيا*
*ميررررررررررررسى يا استاذ فريدى*
*تسلم ايدك*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> *حلو كتير *​
> 
> *الرب يبارك تعبك*​


 


*شكرًا أختنا / مورا مارون    

على تشريفك وتقديرك للموضوع *


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *يعنى بجد الواحد مش عارف يقول اية*
> *حقيقى رائعه من روائعك يا استاذنا*
> 
> 
> ...


 


*شكرًا أختنا / vetaa *

*على تشريفك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*مكتوب *

فيلبي 1 : 29 
لأَنَّهُ قَدْ *وُهِبَ لَكُمْ لأَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ* لاَ أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ فَقَطْ، بَلْ أَيْضاً* أَنْ تَتَأَلَّمُوا لأَجْلِهِ.*

*نشكرك يارب على الألم ... لأنه بقربا ليك*

*وتعوضنا أضعاف أضعاف*

متى 19 : 29 
وَكُلُّ مَنْ *تَرَكَ* بُيُوتاً أَوْ إِخْوَةً أَوْ أَخَوَاتٍ أَوْ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً أَوِ امْرَأَةً أَوْ أَوْلاَداً أَوْ حُقُولاً *مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي* *يَأْخُذُ مِئَةَ ضِعْفٍ* *وَيَرِثُ* الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ. 

*
*


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

elias017 قال:


> *ربي قال علشان تواسي كل عابر تعبا**ن مطحون عايش تحت السما*كلامك رائع مُعزِّي
> ربنا يبارك في وفي موهبتك


 


*شكرًا أخونا / *pepo_meme

*على مرورك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*مكتوب *

مزمور 34 : 18 
*قَرِيبٌ* هُوَ *الرَّبُّ* مِنَ *الْمُنْكَسِرِي الْقُلُوبِ* وَيُخَلِّصُ *الْمُنْسَحِقِي* الرُّوحِ.


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> *امين يارب اجعلنا مستحقين*
> *تحفة يا فريدى كلماتك*
> *بجد تسلم ايدك *
> 
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


 

*شكرًا أخونا / توني تون*

*على مرورك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*مكتوب *

يوحنا الاولى 3 : 2 
أَيُّهَا *الأَحِبَّاءُ،* الآنَ *نَحْنُ أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ،* وَلَمْ يُظْهَرْ بَعْدُ مَاذَا سَنَكُونُ. وَلَكِنْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ إِذَا أُظْهِرَ *نَكُونُ مِثْلَهُ،* *لأَنَّنَا سَنَرَاهُ* كَمَا هُوَ.

*ما أعظم تأهيلك لنا يارب *

*فعطاياك تتناسب مع عظمتك *


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *وكمان بجد تستحق احسن تقييم علي الجمال دة*


 


*شكرًا أختنا / vetaa* 

*على تشريفك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*وشكرًا عل تقييمك الجميل وحسن كرمك*


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 يوليو 2009)

بجد بجد بجد موضوع جمييييييييييييييل اووووووووووووووووووووى ميرسى كتييييييييييييييير


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *تحفة بجد*
> 
> *بصراحة الموضوع كله اثر فيا*
> *ميررررررررررررسى يا استاذ فريدى*
> ...


 

*شكرًا أختنا / مريم 12*

*على تشريفك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*المسيح حلو ويستحق كل الكلام الحلو ده وأكثر *


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> بجد بجد بجد موضوع جمييييييييييييييل اووووووووووووووووووووى ميرسى كتييييييييييييييير


 

*شكرًا أختنا / merna lovejesus

على تشريفك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*المسيح جماله بارع ويستحق كل التقدير *

مزمور 45 : 2 
أَنْتَ *أَبْرَعُ جَمَالاً* مِنْ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ. انْسَكَبَتِ النِّعْمَةُ عَلَى شَفَتَيْكَ لِذَلِكَ بَارَكَكَ اللهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.


----------



## maramero (23 يوليو 2009)

*
موجودين في الأرض نخبِّر عن إلهنا وإحنا من أهل السما
آلام الزمان هنا لا ُتقـاس بالمجد هناك لينا رجاء نعيش معاه أبدية الهنا

مرسي كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يوليو 2009)

فعلا بجد كلام حضرتك رااااااااائع جدا
تسلم ايدك يا استاذنا الغالى
ربنا يبارك موهبتك​


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

maramero قال:


> *موجودين في الأرض نخبِّر عن إلهنا وإحنا من أهل السما*
> *آلام الزمان هنا لا ُتقـاس بالمجد هناك لينا رجاء نعيش معاه أبدية الهنا*​
> *مرسي كتير*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 


*شكرًا أختنا / *maramero

*على تشريفك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*مكتوب *

كورنثوس الاولى 15 : 48 
كَمَا هُوَ التُّرَابِيُّ هَكَذَا التُّرَابِيُّونَ أَيْضاً وَكَمَا هُوَ *السَّمَاوِيُّ* هَكَذَا *السَّمَاوِيُّونَ* أَيْضاً. 

يوحنا 17 : 16 
*لَيْسُوا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ* كَمَا أَنِّي *أَنَا لَسْتُ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ*.


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> فعلا بجد كلام حضرتك رااااااااائع جدا​
> تسلم ايدك يا استاذنا الغالى
> 
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك​


 

*شكرًا أختنا / *Bent El3dra

*على تشريفك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*مكتوب *

رومية 8 : 18 
فَإِنِّي أَحْسِبُ أَنَّ *آلاَمَ الزَّمَانِ الْحَاضِرِ* *لاَ تُقَاسُ بِالْمَجْدِ الْعَتِيدِ* أَنْ يُسْتَعْلَنَ فِينَا.


----------



## dodo jojo (23 يوليو 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *:11:* *.....* :roses: *.....* :flower: *.....* :crying: *.....* :flower: *.....* :roses: *.....* :11:​
> 
> *من وحي صورة لأختنا / mana_mana وآيات من الكتاب*​
> 
> ...



موضوع روعه بجد يستحق التثبيت وعجبتنى اوى دى (فى مجد عظيم لاولاد الله)ويستحق كمان التقدير


----------



## mero_engel (23 يوليو 2009)

*



نقضي حياتنا متألمين ولو إتجرحنا عارفين هنا مش دنيا الهنا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
*​*
جميل جداااا يا استاذ فريدي
كلمات رائعه بجد
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك​​​​​*​


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> موضوع روعه بجد يستحق التثبيت وعجبتنى اوى دى (*فى مجد عظيم لاولاد الله*)
> ويستحق كمان التقدير


 


*شكرًا أخونا / dodo jojo*

*على تشريفك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*مكتوب*

يوحنا الاولى 3 : 1 
أُنْظُرُوا أَيَّةَ *مَحَبَّةٍ أَعْطَانَا الآبُ* حَتَّى *نُدْعَى أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ*! مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا لاَ يَعْرِفُنَا الْعَالَمُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَعْرِفُهُ.


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *جميل جداااا يا استاذ فريدي*
> *كلمات رائعه بجد*
> *تسلم ايدك *​
> 
> *ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك*​


 


*شكرًا أختنا / *mero_engel 

*على تشريفك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*مكتوب *

يوحنا الاولى 3 : 10 
بِهَذَا *أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ ظَاهِرُونَ* وَأَوْلاَدُ إِبْلِيسَ. كُلُّ مَنْ لاَ *يَفْعَلُ الْبِرَّ* فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللهِ، وَكَذَا مَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ أَخَاهُ. 

كورنثوس الثانية 1 : 4 
الَّذِي *يُعَزِّينَا فِي كُلِّ ضِيقَتِنَا،* حَتَّى نَسْتَطِيعَ أَنْ *نُعَزِّيَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي كُلِّ ضِيقَةٍ* *بِالتَّعْزِيَةِ *الَّتِي نَتَعَزَّى نَحْنُ بِهَا *مِنَ اللهِ*.


----------



## zezza (23 يوليو 2009)

*



			نقضي حياتنا متألمين ولو إتجرحنا عارفين هنا مش دنيا الهنا

في مجد عظيم لأولاد الله منعرفش نعبر عنه لكن هنشوفه في السما
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*جميلة جدا جدا ومعيرة خالص 
حقيقى فى العالم سيكون لنا ضيق و رغم الامنا و تعبنا ده مش هيجى حاجة قدام المجد و الفرح الموجود فى السماء 
شكرا كتييييييييييير اخويا على الكلمات الحلوة ربنا يبارك حياتك و موهبتك


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

zezza قال:


> جميلة جدا جدا ومعيرة خالص
> حقيقى فى العالم سيكون لنا ضيق و رغم الامنا و تعبنا ده مش هيجى حاجة قدام المجد و الفرح الموجود فى السماء
> شكرا كتييييييييييير اخويا على الكلمات الحلوة ربنا يبارك حياتك و موهبتك


 


*شكرًا أختنا / zezza*

*على تشريفك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*المسيح قال *

يوحنا 16 : 33 
قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا *لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سلاَمٌ*. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ وَلَكِنْ ثِقُوا: *أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ*». 

*مكتوب أيضًا *

يوحنا الاولى 2 : 13 
أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الآبَاءُ لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُ الَّذِي مِنَ الْبَدْءِ. أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحْدَاثُ *لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ غَلَبْتُمُ الشِّرِّيرَ*. أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُ الآبَ.


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2009)

يا  لروعة اشجانك وكلمات الصدق..

نهر من الشعور في بوح رائع الجمال..

اسطر.. تشدو  ترانيم جميلة والحانا عذبة ..

اخي فريدي..

طاب لي قراءة حروفك وكلماتك الرائعة..

ونتطلع من ذات النهر بوح آخر..

لك خالص تقديري واحترامي....

ول*mana_mana*  ارق التحايا*...*




كليمو كان هنا......


----------



## +pepo+ (23 يوليو 2009)

موضوع روعه و كلمات اروع يا فريدى ميرسى ياباشا​


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> يا لروعة اشجانك وكلمات الصدق..
> *نهر* من الشعور في بوح رائع الجمال..
> اسطر.. تشدو ترانيم جميلة والحاناعذبة ..
> اخي فريدي..
> ...


 


*شكرًا أخونا / كليمو *

*على تشريفك وكلماتك الرائعة  *

*مكتوب عن المسيح *

مزمور 46 : 4 
*نَهْرٌ* سَوَاقِيهِ *تُفَرِّحُ مَدِينَةَ اللهِ* مَقْدِسَ مَسَاكِنِ الْعَلِيِّ.


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> موضوع روعه و كلمات اروع يا فريدى ميرسى ياباشا​


 


*شكرًا أخونا / pepo*

*على تشريفك للموضوع *

نشيد الأنشاد 5 : 15 ، 16
سَاقَاهُ عَمُودَا رُخَامٍ مُؤَسَّسَتَانِ عَلَى قَاعِدَتَيْنِ مِنْ إِبْرِيزٍ. *طَلْعَتُهُ كَلُبْنَانَ*. *فَتًى كَالأَرْزِ*. 
*حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ* *وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ*. *هَذَا حَبِيبِي* وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2009)

*



غار عليَّ الشوك. رائحتك معطرة من حواليكي الهوا


أذاني وجرَّحِني وقال أبدًا مش هخليكِ تشوفي تاني السما

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كالعادة يا فندم جمييييييل قوى كلامك
وفعلا يلمس القلب
شكرا لتعبيرك الجميل ده اللى فعلا يستحق التقييم

الكلام كله تقريبا عجبنى
بس اكتره الجمله دى

شكرا يافندم *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يوليو 2009)

جميلة جدا استاذ فريدي


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

twety قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*شكرًا أختنا / twety*

*على تشريفك وتقديرك وتقيمك للموضوع *

*مكتوب *

 ميخا 7 : 8 
لاَ تَشْمَتِي بِي يَا عَدُوَّتِي. *إِذَا سَقَطْتُ أَقُومُ*. إِذَا جَلَسْتُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ فَالرَّبُّ نُورٌ لِي. 

مزمور 145 : 14 
اَلرَّبُّ *عَاضِدٌ* كُلَّ *السَّاقِطِينَ* *وَمُقَوِّمٌ* كُلَّ *الْمُنْحَنِينَ*.


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جميلة جدا استاذ فريدي


 


*شكرًا أختنا / فراشة مسيحية 

على تشريفك وتقديرك للموضوع أنا مُقدِر مشغوليتك الكبيرة *

*مكتوب *

نحميا 2 : 20 
فَأَجَبْتُهُمْ إِنَّ *إِلَهَ السَّمَاءِ* *يُعْطِينَا النَّجَاحَ* وَنَحْنُ *عَبِيدُهُ نَقُومُ وَنَبْنِي*.....


----------



## bent almalk (23 يوليو 2009)

*بجد اكثر من رائع

ومش لقيه كلام اقوله غير
الرب يحميك فى اسمه​*


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

bent almalk قال:


> *بجد اكثر من رائع​*​​
> *ومش لقيه كلام اقوله غير*
> 
> *الرب يحميك فى اسمه*​


 


*شكرًا أختنا / bent almalk*

*على تشريفك للموضوع *

*مكتوب *

مزمور 32 : 8 
*أُعَلِّمُكَ* *وَأُرْشِدُكَ* الطَّرِيقَ الَّتِي تَسْلُكُهَا. *أَنْصَحُكَ*. *عَيْنِي عَلَيْكَ*.


----------



## ponponayah (23 يوليو 2009)

*رااااااااااائع جداااااااا 
بجد كلمات جميلة اووووى
يسوع يباركك​​*


----------



## fredyyy (23 يوليو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *رااااااااااائع جداااااااا​​*
> *بجد كلمات جميلة اووووى*
> 
> *يسوع يباركك*​


 


*شكرًا أختنا / *ponponayah

*على مرورك وتقديرك للموضوع *

مزمور 146 : 8 
الرَّبُّ *يَفْتَحُ* أَعْيُنَ الْعُمْيِ. الرَّبُّ *يُقَوِّمُ* الْمُنْحَنِينَ. الرَّبُّ *يُحِبُّ* الصِّدِّيقِينَ.


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يوليو 2009)

رووووووووووعه استاذ فريدى

تسلم ايدك


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 يوليو 2009)

*



أذاني وجرَّحِني وقال أبدًا مش هخليكِ تشوفي تاني السما


َخلىَّ عطري في المية سال ومش هقدر أعطر تاني نسيم الهوا


ربي قال علشان تواسي كل عابر تعبان مطحون عايش تحت السما

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
*​*
روووووعة يا استاذنـــــا​​​​تسلم ايدك​​*​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2009)

كالعاده فريدى 

كلام اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااااائع 

اتمنى المزيد من روائعك 

جمله واحده بيترتب عليها كلام جميل

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك الجميله ​


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)




----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (24 يوليو 2009)

*غار عليَّ الشوك. رائحتك معطرة من حواليكي الهوا


أذاني وجرَّحِني وقال أبدًا مش هخليكِ تشوفي تاني السما​*

تحفة الموضوع كلة ... بس دية عاجبتني قوي


----------



## Alexander.t (24 يوليو 2009)

*



بأكبر وأنا رافعة أوراقي وناظرة للسما


بأملأ أوراقي بالعطر ويحفظني محرك الهوا


يشم الناس عطري يفرحوا ويشكروا إله السما


غار عليَّ الشوك. رائحتك معطرة من حواليكي الهوا


أذاني وجرَّحِني وقال أبدًا مش هخليكِ تشوفي تاني السما


َخلىَّ عطري في المية سال ومش هقدر أعطر تاني نسيم الهوا


ربي قال علشان تواسي كل عابر تعبان مطحون عايش تحت السما

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

*​*
روعه بجد فوق الروعه كمان
​ميرسى كتيييير على الكلمات الجميله ربنا يباركك​​​*​


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رووووووووووعه استاذ فريدى
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 


*شكرًا أخونا / kokoman*

*على مرورك وتقديرك *


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *روووووعة يا استاذنـــــا*​
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*​


 


*شكرًا أختنا / **بريسكلا* 

*على مرورك وتقديرك للموضوع *

أفسس 5 : 20 
*شَاكِرِينَ* كُلَّ حِينٍ *عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ* فِي اسْمِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، لِلَّهِ وَالآبِ.


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> كالعاده فريدى
> كلام اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااااائع
> اتمنى المزيد من روائعك
> جمله واحده بيترتب عليها كلام جميل
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك الجميله ​


 


*شكرًا أختنا / *candy shop

*على مرورك وتقديرك للموضوع *


نشيد الأنشاد 2 : 3 
كَالتُّفَّاحِ بَيْنَ شَجَرِ الْوَعْرِ كَذَلِكَ حَبِيبِي بَيْنَ الْبَنِينَ. تَحْتَ ظِلِّهِ اشْتَهَيْتُ أَنْ أَجْلِسَ *وَثَمَرَتُهُ حُلْوَةٌ لِحَلْقِي*.


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


 

*شكرًا أختنا / *happy angel

*على مرورك وتقديرك للموضوع *

مزمور 32 : 7 
أَنْتَ *سِتْرٌ* لِي. مِنَ الضِّيقِ *تَحْفَظُنِي*. بِتَرَنُّمِ النَّجَاةِ *تَكْتَنِفُنِي*. سِلاَهْ. 
​


​


----------



## مجدي سمير فهيم (24 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع جميل ,
انا امليش تعليق على الكلام او عبارة معينة 
لكن 
أكتر حاجة اثرت فيا,انه وإن كان هناك فيه اشواك في حياتنا , فدة مش معناه اننا متروكين , لكن أكيد ربنا حاطط الأشواك دي لهدف أنه يحافظ علينا بيه من شرور العالم
الموضوع بجد جميل وفيه حاجات كتير جدا للتأمل
ربنا يباررك وتكوني ديما بخير وتفيدي إخواتك أكتر


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2009)

coptic_knight قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*شكرًا أخونا / coptic_knight* 

*على مرورك وتقديرك للموضوع *

نشيد الأنشاد 4 : 16 
اِسْتَيْقِظِي يَا *رِيحَ* الشَّمَالِ وَتَعَالَيْ يَا *رِيحَ* الْجَنُوبِ! *هَبِّي عَلَى جَنَّتِي* *فَتَقْطُرَ أَطْيَابُهَا*. لِيَأْتِ حَبِيبِي إِلَى جَنَّتِهِ وَيَأْكُلْ ثَمَرَهُ النَّفِيسَ.


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *روعه بجد فوق الروعه كمان*​
> 
> *ميرسى كتيييير على الكلمات الجميله ربنا يباركك*​


 


*شكرًا أخونا / mina* *elbatal*

*على مرورك وتقديرك للموضوع *



مزمور 19 : 14 
لِتَكُنْ أَقْوَالُ فَمِي وَفِكْرُ قَلْبِي *مَرْضِيَّةً* أَمَامَكَ يَا رَبُّ *صَخْرَتِي وَوَلِيِّي*.


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2009)

مجدي سمير فهيم قال:


> الموضوع جميل ,
> انا امليش تعليق على الكلام او عبارة معينة
> لكن
> أكتر حاجة اثرت فيا,انه وإن كان هناك فيه اشواك في حياتنا , فدة مش معناه اننا متروكين , لكن أكيد ربنا حاطط الأشواك دي لهدف أنه يحافظ علينا بيه من شرور العالم
> ...


 


*شكرًا أخونا / مجدي سمير فهيم *

*على مرورك وتقديرك للموضوع *


نشيد الأنشاد 2 : 2 
*كَالسَّوْسَنَةِ* *بَيْنَ الشَّوْكِ* كَذَلِكَ *حَبِيبَتِي* بَيْنَ الْبَنَاتِ. 

كورنثوس الثانية 12 : 7 
*وَلِئَلاَّ أَرْتَفِعَ* بِفَرْطِ الإِعْلاَنَاتِ، *أُعْطِيتُ شَوْكَةً فِي الْجَسَدِ،* مَلاَكَ الشَّيْطَانِ، لِيَلْطِمَنِي *لِئَلاَّ أَرْتَفِعَ*.


----------



## sameh7610 (24 يوليو 2009)

*اكثر من رائع بكثير


ربنا يباركك اخى​*


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2009)

sameh7610 قال:


> *اكثر من رائع بكثير​*​​
> 
> *ربنا يباركك اخى*​


 

*شكرًا أخونا / *sameh7610

*على مرورك وتقديرك للموضوع*

مزمور 91 : 15 
يَدْعُونِي فَأَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ. *مَعَهُ أَنَا فِي الضِّيقِ*. *أُنْقِذُهُ وَأُمَجِّدُهُ*.


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2009)

*دايماً متألق يا استاذنا
تعيش وتمتعنا بكلماتك الجميله 
وأعتذر عن التأخير فى الرد​*


----------



## fredyyy (25 يوليو 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *دايماً متألق يا استاذنا​*
> *تعيش وتمتعنا بكلماتك الجميله *
> 
> *وأعتذر عن التأخير فى الرد*​


 

*شكرًا أختنا /* *Dona Nabil*

*على مرورك وتقديرك للموضوع *

*ولا داعي للعتزار المهم إنك نورتي الموضوع*

مزمور 86 : 11 
*عَلِّمْنِي* يَا رَبُّ طَرِيقَكَ *أَسْلُكْ* فِي حَقِّكَ. *وَحِّدْ* قَلْبِي *لِخَوْفِ اسْمِكَ*.


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 يوليو 2009)

*



			نشكرك على الأشواك وإحنا في دنيا الفنا 


من الطبيعة بتعلمنا مبـارك أنت يا خـالق السما


نتحمِّل عشانك الأذى وتفوح رائحتك فينا لك كل الثنا


موجودين في الأرض نخبِّر عن إلهنا وإحنا من أهل السما


نقضي حياتنا متألمين ولو إتجرحنا عارفين هنا مش دنيا الهنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش هقولك غير جاتلى فى وقتها ربنا يباركك ويخليك لينا بابدعاتك الى تجنن​*


----------



## fredyyy (25 يوليو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *مش هقولك غير *
> *جاتلى فى وقتها *
> *ربنا يباركك ويخليك لينا بابدعاتك الى تجنن*​


 


*شكرًا أختنا /* engy_love_jesus

*على مرورك وتقديرك للموضوع *

فيلبي 4 : 19 
*فَيَمْلأُ إِلَهِي* *كُلَّ احْتِيَاجِكُمْ* *بِحَسَبِ غِنَاهُ* فِي الْمَجْدِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ. 

إشعياء 60 : 22 
اَلصَّغِيرُ يَصِيرُ أَلْفاً وَالْحَقِيرُ أُمَّةً قَوِيَّةً.* أَنَا الرَّبُّ* فِي* وَقْتِهِ أُسْرِعُ بِهِ*.


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يوليو 2009)

*كلام راااااااااااااائع فريدى
ربنا يباركك بجد[/b]​*


----------



## جيلان (25 يوليو 2009)

*رااائع طبعا كعادتك 
على رأيك محدش هنا هيشوف ايام حلوة ربنا يعديها على خير ويكون اخرها معاه*


----------



## meyer (25 يوليو 2009)

الورد جميل حى لو اتعبتة الاشواك تظهر راحتة
                                     محب كامل:smil6:


----------



## meyer (25 يوليو 2009)

الورد جميل حى لو اتعبتة الاشواك تظهر راحتة
                                     محب كامل:smil6:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يوليو 2009)

كلمات رائعه  يا فريدى
ميرسى ليك ​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يوليو 2009)

_جميلة اوى   ربنا يعوضك_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يوليو 2009)

*كلمات كتيير حلوووة
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## white rose (26 يوليو 2009)

*اشكرك على الأشواك وإحنا في دنيا الفنا

من الطبيعة بتعلمنا مبـارك أنت يا خـالق السما

نتحمِّل عشانك الأذى وتفوح رائحتك فينا لك كل الثنا

موجودين في الأرض نخبِّر عن إلهنا وإحنا من أهل السما

نقضي حياتنا متألمين ولو إتجرحنا عارفين هنا مش دنيا الهنا

في مجد عظيم لأولاد الله منعرفش نعبر عنه لكن هنشوفه في السما

آلام الزمان هنا لا ُتقـاس بالمجد هناك لينا رجاء نعيش معاه أبدية الهنا*



*رائع جدا جدا

كلمات  ما بقدر قول الا انها رائعة

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 يوليو 2009)

نتحمِّل عشانك الأذى وتفوح رائحتك فينا لك كل الثنا​
روووووووووووووووووووووووعة بجد يا فريدى
هى كلها جميلة صدقنى 
تسلم ايدك يا باشا​


----------



## استفانوس (26 يوليو 2009)

اتحفتني 

لااستطيع الا ان اصلي بان يبارك الرب هذه الموهبة 
ويستخدمها اكثر فأكثر لمجد اسمه


----------



## أَمَة (7 أغسطس 2009)

*غار عليَّ الشوك. رائحتك معطرة من حواليكي الهوا*​*أذاني وجرَّحِني وقال أبدًا مش هخليكِ تشوفي تاني السما*​شكرا لدعوتك أخي الحبيب *فريدي*​​حقا لا أدري 
هل غار الشوك *علي* 
أو *من *الرائحة العطرة
ولكني أعرف *يقينا* 
أن الحياة الصابرة مع الرب
جعلت للشوك عطرا 
فاق أريجه كل عطر
فتمجد به اسم الرب
​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 أغسطس 2009)

*من الطبيعة بتعلمنا مبـارك أنت يا خـالق السما
**بجد جميلة جداااااااااااااا*
*ميررررررسي ليك استاذي فريدي*
*ربنا يبارك ايامك*​


----------



## elamer1000 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------

